# Just got back Ft. Lauderdale to bimini



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

It was a fabulous trip. Full report to come as soon as pictures are uploaded this afternoon.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! I look forward to that report US. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

US27inKS,

I have not been for some time now. I was wondering if they have done anything with the location where the Complete Angler used to be? Have a lot of fond memories there. 

What Cays did you visit during your trip? How was the trip over?


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

SailKing1 said:


> US27inKS,
> 
> I have not been for some time now. I was wondering if they have done anything with the location where the Complete Angler used to be? Have a lot of fond memories there.
> 
> What Cays did you visit during your trip? How was the trip over?


The Compleat Angler is still rubble. It doesn't look like anyone has any plans for it. We visited Gun Cay, and anchored off North Cat Cay two different nights. We dove just north of Victory Cay, but that's as far south as we got.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Looking forward to your report.... It'll be a good warm up for our trip to Antigua next month!


----------

